# Strawberry Wine



## vintnerwannabe (Feb 11, 2009)

hi,

do anyone of you have a recipe for strawberry wines?... the ones that you've tried and have produced good tasting wine?...

i don't want to risk trying out the ones i find all over the net... i'm not too confident about their suggestions.. i'd rather entrust my strawberry wine with you guys.. hehe..


----------



## Luc (Feb 11, 2009)

I never made it with fresh strawberries (until now that is), but I did make strawberry wine from Jam.

Jam is pure fruit with sugar.
Well at least the one I bought is pure fruit with sugar.
And it is incredibly cheap.

So I bought some jars of jam, calculated the sugar needed
for making a wine took as many jars of jam to have enough 
sugar.

It came out great !!!

I had no further additions except pectic enzyme (a lot as it is jam, about 3 times the normal dose) some campden and nutrients.

Strawberry wine id very forgiving, meaning difficult to screw up.
It comes out well as a dry wine and as a sweet wine.

Luc


----------



## pbyrd1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

Strawberry wine rocks!

I use 3.5 to 4 lbs fresh very ripe strawberries
2.25 lbs of sugar
1 tsp citric acid
1 gallon of water

combine this and stir daily for 3 - 5- days. If you like you can boil the water or just extract the flavor with cold water--both have good results.

Then strain juice twice (add an extra quart to solids remaining from first strain)
Add yeast and 1 tsp nutrient
Bottle leaving quite a bit of space because the fermentation will be EXPLOSIVE.

I usually put a damp towel over the airlocks to hold them in place the first couple of days because it can make a big mess. You can use primary fermentation too, I have just not done it that way.

Rack as usual and bottle when fermentation ceases (about 3 months).

Good luck!


----------



## bruno (Mar 28, 2009)

I made the recipe from Jack Keller's website, it's labeled strawberry wine (2). It uses golden raisins and brown sugar. This wine came out absolutely great. Planning on making it again when this year's crop comes in. Only made 2 gallons last year, going for 6 gallons this year.


----------



## Kivanc (May 31, 2017)

Hi, 
I'm going to make strawberry wine. My yeast nutrient, yeast energizer, acid blend, pectic enzyme are old. But they smell fine, they haven't got expiration date. Will they still serve the purpose?


----------

